
Buying Yahoo Is A No-Brainer For Alibaba - brianbreslin
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/30/buying-yahoo-is-a-no-brainer-for-alibaba/
======
brianbreslin
I LOVE this idea of Jack Ma and company taking over Yahoo. I don't think it
would be great for US based employees of Yahoo, but great for Yahoo fans long
term. Though the status quo sucks for all employees of Yahoo...

